# Watch your back!



## Grendel (29 Sep 2009)

According to the Times spinal injuries are on the increase amongst the off road cycling fraternity.

Typical twat first response there as well.


----------



## Mr Pig (29 Sep 2009)

It's not surprising. I think off road cycling is far more dangerous that a lot of people realise. Being cursed with a vivid imagination, I often think about what would happen if I fell off so I tend to ride rather slowly! ;0)


----------



## GilesM (29 Sep 2009)

Obviously it can be dangerous, but it's lots of fun, and helps stop all of the pies and beer I consume turning into lard on my body.

More interestingly is the place they refer to, I couldn't find 7stanes anywhere.


----------



## User482 (29 Sep 2009)

Mr Pig said:


> It's not surprising. I think off road cycling is far more dangerous that a lot of people realise. Being cursed with a vivid imagination, I often think about what would happen if I fell off so I tend to ride rather slowly! ;0)




It's become more dangerous - advances in technology meant that you can go faster over more challenging terrain than ever before. So when you do fall off, it's going to hurt.


----------



## marzjennings (29 Sep 2009)

Having broken a few bones mountain biking and none (so far) while cycling on the road I would concur that it's more dangerous. But I have serious doubts about the number of injuries since 2004, 120 seems very low. I guess that's reported injuries that have required hospitalization, but of the 1000's of riders who hit the trails in Scotland every year I would have guessed more injuries.

As for protection I always where a full pressure suit when downhilling, full face lid and shin guards.







Some folks don't realize that downhill mountain biking is akin to downhill skiing, but without the soft snow to land on. Just the bare rocks to hit when you crash doing 40mph.


----------



## jay clock (29 Sep 2009)

> More interestingly is the place they refer to, I couldn't find 7stanes anywhere.


 here. http://www.7stanes.gov.uk/


----------



## GilesM (29 Sep 2009)

marzjennings said:


> But I have serious doubts about the number of injuries since 2004, *120 seems very low*. I guess that's reported injuries that have required hospitalization, but of the 1000's of riders who hit the trails in Scotland every year I would have guessed more injuries.



There's often an ambulance at Glentress at the weekends, but less so at Innerleithen, even when the uplift is running, I think this is due to the experience level of the people at the different locations and many of the injuries at Glentress seem to be related to the free ride area which is very easy to get to the top of, even for the most inexperienced rider.


----------



## GilesM (29 Sep 2009)

jay clock said:


> here. http://www.7stanes.gov.uk/



I was commenting on the article refering to the trail centre at 7stanes in Dumfries and Galloway, 7 stanes is as we all know, a group of trail centres, not a place, and I'm pretty sure that Glentress and Innerleithen are actually in the Scottish Borders.


----------



## Panter (29 Sep 2009)

It's slightly worrying that the H&S folk are taking an interest in MTB.

Yes it's inherently dangerous if you ride technical descents, it has to be where speed and rocks are combined.

It's certainly important to know your limits and protect yourself where you can, but it would be tragic is the sport were to be wrapped in cotton wool like so much else in society......


----------



## marzjennings (29 Sep 2009)

Uncle Mort said:


> Going a bit OT, I've never done downhilling, but I'd like to wear something that makes me look a bit like a teenage ninja hero turtle! Cool - how much does it costs though marz?



chainreaction have them on sale for ₤92, which is cheaper than I paid for mine a couple of years ago

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=24905

Having hit a free trees and rocks, the arm and shoulder protection easily pay for themselves in just a few rides.


----------



## Mr Pig (29 Sep 2009)

User482 said:


> advances in technology meant that you can go faster over more challenging terrain



I reckon there's something in that. The bikes we had when we were young were not up to the kind of abuse even a cheap MTB can take today. I also don't think that people are very good at assessing the risks. 

Some of the trails at these bike centres are crazy though. Platforms high up in the air with nothing on the ground to break your fall but piles of logs! And some of the jumps! We thought we were doing well with a plank of wood and a few bricks!


----------



## Jonathan M (29 Sep 2009)

marzjennings said:


> chainreaction have them on sale for ₤92, which is cheaper than I paid for mine a couple of years ago
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=24905
> 
> Having hit a free trees and rocks, the arm and shoulder protection easily pay for themselves in just a few rides.



Is the spinal protection really going to make a difference in a high speed over the bars, where the first point of contact back to earth is the riders helmet? I'd have thought that nature of injury would be very difficult to protect against regardless of armour worn.


I wouldn't worry too much about the H&S tribes yet, mountain biking still features in the minority of mountain rescue call outs. 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/cumbria/8192732.stm
"the group leader had been led off Scafell Pike in a similar incident last year". Makes you wonder how that bloke stayed in a job, doesn't it? Knob.


----------



## marzjennings (29 Sep 2009)

Jonathan M said:


> Is the spinal protection really going to make a difference in a high speed over the bars, where the first point of contact back to earth is the riders helmet? I'd have thought that nature of injury would be very difficult to protect against regardless of armour worn.



No that's true, that's why some folks wear a leatt brace...


----------



## mr Mag00 (29 Sep 2009)

> Some folks don't realize that downhill mountain biking is akin to downhill skiing, but without the soft snow to land on.




have you skied?


----------



## fossyant (29 Sep 2009)

marzjennings said:


> As for protection I always where a full pressure suit when downhilling, full face lid and shin guards.



MTB riders aren't 'ard enough...sheesh never make it as a roadie... 

PS I'm not very qick down hill, but that might be to do with my rigid MTB as well as a desire not to smash myself up, as MTB'ing is fun for me, road bikes are the serious stuff...

Back to the OP - not surprised either, but the figures sound low given the popularity of MTB'ing.


----------



## marzjennings (29 Sep 2009)

mr Mag00 said:


> have you skied?



Yes and I'll take a 40mph tumble on snow over a 40mph wreck on rocks any day.

Have you downhilled?


----------



## fossyant (29 Sep 2009)

40 MPH, on rocks, on a bike......nuts, oh hazel nuts..... 

Uphill..yeh !!!!


----------



## GilesM (30 Sep 2009)

marzjennings said:


> Yes and I'll take a 40mph tumble on snow over a 40mph wreck on rocks any day.
> 
> Have you downhilled?



I quite agree, I took my girlfriend to Glentress for the first time last year, her first comment was, if I fall skiing, I land on smooth snow, if I fall here, it will be on rocks. Rocks hurt even at low speeds.


----------



## Jonathan M (30 Sep 2009)

marzjennings said:


> No that's true, that's why some folks wear a leatt brace...




Wow, it'll be Formula 1 style neck braces yet! Do some of the downhillers seriously wear such a brace?


----------



## lukesdad (1 Oct 2009)

This is all very good,but I need armour for the nose Ive just broken riding the raven at brechfa last weekend ive never known the trail to be so hard and fast fun though.


----------



## Panter (2 Oct 2009)

Ouch  Get well soon.

I've never ridden the Raven, is that the new one?


----------



## lukesdad (3 Oct 2009)

Panter said:


> Ouch  Get well soon.
> 
> I've never ridden the Raven, is that the new one?



Thanks. Lucky it was only mey nose still riding. The raven has been in existance a couple of years now. Probably the most technically dificult trail in wales in my opinion not a fast flowing track like the gorlech.

well worth a visit ride the derwen blue as a warm up first that does flow and super fast.


----------



## 02GF74 (3 Oct 2009)

i blame disc brakes.  .... suspension and better brakes means that it is easier and feel safer to go faster downhill. nearly all the times I've come off was due to braking.


----------



## Panter (3 Oct 2009)

lukesdad said:


> Thanks. Lucky it was only mey nose still riding. The raven has been in existance a couple of years now. Probably the most technically dificult trail in wales in my opinion not a fast flowing track like the gorlech.
> 
> well worth a visit ride the derwen blue as a warm up first that does flow and super fast.



Thanks for that, the raven is the one I was thinking of.

I haven't been to brechfa for a couple of Years and i'm sure it was the one being talked about then as a future route.


----------



## lukesdad (3 Oct 2009)

There s a link between the raven and gorlech routes out on the trail to mke it a real epic and there s anew car park acouple of miles towards brechfa village from abergorlech for the raven and derwen trails even gota portaloo!


----------



## 02GF74 (3 Oct 2009)

lukesdad said:


> the raven and derwen trails even gota portaloo!




wow, are they that scary????


----------



## lukesdad (4 Oct 2009)

02GF74 said:


> wow, are they that scary????



what the trails or the loos....


----------



## Norm (9 Oct 2009)

marzjennings said:


> But I have serious doubts about the number of injuries since 2004, 120 seems very low. I guess that's reported injuries that have required hospitalization, but of the 1000's of riders who hit the trails in Scotland every year I would have guessed more injuries.


I was thinking the same, as that is only 24 a year. Then again, as with all stats, they are badly reported and that could be just the number seen in that one hospital.

I've a friend paralysed from falling off going over a root on a flat area of heath in Hampshire. You don't need a down hill or rocks to damage yourself quite badly.


----------



## GilesM (9 Oct 2009)

Norm said:


> I've a friend paralysed from falling off going over a root on a flat area of heath in Hampshire. You don't need a down hill or rocks to damage yourself quite badly.



Don't put thoughts like that in my mind, heading out to play tomorrow and I prefer an empty head for the descents.


----------



## Norm (9 Oct 2009)

Keep it from your mind, chap. It could happen any where at any time, bike, car, home, office, whatever. 

I've another friend who was hospitalised for months when he mashed his right leg falling off his bike when stationary. 

Mind you, that was partly self-inflicted as he would have been able to get his feet out of the clips if he wasn't, as Dr Spooner may have said, as kissed as a punt.


----------



## orienteer (9 Oct 2009)

As if on cue, spine protection for MBers:
http://www.gizmag.com/spine-ergo-flow-protects-cyclist-backs/13071/

C/w coccyx add-on!


----------



## GilesM (9 Oct 2009)

Norm said:


> Keep it from your mind, chap. It could happen any where at any time, bike, car, home, office, whatever.
> 
> I've another friend who was hospitalised for months when he mashed his right leg falling off his bike when stationary.
> 
> Mind you, that was partly self-inflicted as he would have been able to get his feet out of the clips if he wasn't, as Dr Spooner may have said, as kissed as a punt.



Indeed, hopefully my mind will be empty for the descents after the climbs have left me barely alive.

Drink, bikes, and clipless pedals, a perfect oportunity to go wrong.


----------

